# Eye Candy 4



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)

Seems everyone lost interest in 3, so let's start a new one here.


----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)

Some nice pix. Thanks


----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)

Every time I visited the Grand Canyon, the view was different


----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2014)

b


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> b


What happened?


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2014)

longknife said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > b
> ...


Bump(brevity)


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 18, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>





I've asked you not to post pics of my summer home...!!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So...when can I move in to one of your spare numerous bedrooms, PC?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Wait....let me get the up-up-upstairs maid to dust.....


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

I want the tower room. You know...circular one? Tell the maid to not miss the corners.


----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2014)

Did any of you every think just how miserable life was in those cold, damp, and uncomfortable places?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I want the tower room. You know...circular one? Tell the maid to not miss the corners.





Are  you sure?

You know, we can always put up another tower, money is no object......

I hate to brag about our wealth...but to give an idea:

There's a great story about _*Rodgers *_and _*Hammerstein *_in London ...
“They walked through Berkeley Square on their way to _*lunch *_in some swank restaurant in Mayfair. They passed this _*Rolls*_-_*Royce *_dealer and there were two identical _*white*_ ...Rolls-Royces in the window. A couple of hours later, as they strolled back through the square, they went into the showroom for a better look. They decided to buy the two Rolls. Hammerstein reached into his pocket for his checkbook, but Rodgers said, 'No, no, let me get these. You got lunch." 

Yup...that rich.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I want the tower room. You know...circular one? Tell the maid to not miss the corners.



Sure thing Dumbledore.

I need a place with corners. It's easier to hang pictures on flat surfaces.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 18, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I want the tower room. You know...circular one? Tell the maid to not miss the corners.
> ...







Curved TV


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Well hell. If you are THAT rich...gimme a little cottage in your back 40 as gatekeepers and as extra eyeballs to protect your castle from invaders. Just make sure you add a tower room..with no stairs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



In order for those to be effective they have to be really big and you have to be sitting in the right place to get the full effect.

Curved TVs 6 Reasons You Should Buy One--And 6 More Why You Shouldn t - Forbes


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. If you are THAT rich...gimme a little cottage in your back 40 as gatekeepers and as extra eyeballs to protect your castle from invaders. Just make sure you add a tower room..with no stairs.



Can you spell Ripunzel?

I can't.




(Rapunzel)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. If you are THAT rich...gimme a little cottage in your back 40 as gatekeepers and as extra eyeballs to protect your castle from invaders. Just make sure you add a tower room..with no stairs.





Papers being drawn up as we speak.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well hell. If you are THAT rich...gimme a little cottage in your back 40 as gatekeepers and as extra eyeballs to protect your castle from invaders. Just make sure you add a tower room..with no stairs.
> ...


Holler when its ready. Hubby, 2 dogs and myself will arrive promptly to our new abode. 

Actually, one lady I met online was going really do that. Set us up in a small A frame house..just a small one bedroom with a great pot belly stove and small kitchen, etc...on her property cuz they travel a lot. Unfortunately, they decided to sell the property and move to another state. Then they were gonna send for us to watch THAT property, but by the time all this was done, they didn't need watchers any more. I said we were ready whenever they were...still are. But it ain't gonna happen I think. Pretty sure they are gonna sell that one too and move permanently to Hawaii. Great for them, bummer for us, lol.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, that is a pretty one, Muddy!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2014)

I have it in another thread too, but have to admit.  This one belongs here.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



*Wow! Thanks*


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't watch this too long


----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2014)

This cat has a heart on his sleeves:


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2014)

I have been finding a LOT of cool pics on twitter that I have been pinning like crazy to my Pinterest. I'll bring some here. 

Meanwhile, if you do twitter, check out 
Fllw Viken shrestha Team Viken Twitter
Pictures BestWorldPix Twitter
M Jes s Galdos mjesusgz Twitter
UK Nature UK Nature Twitter
BBC Earth BBCEarth Twitter
Earth Pics EarthPix Twitter


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)

Mimetite, Pyromorphite


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2014)

I would LOVE to go browsing in that book shop!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>


 
If you love to read great books, this is the kind of place to visit.


----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2014)

This is remarkable work of art This picture is made from faces of 670 soldiers who died in the Iraq War..


----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2014)

Exploration Flight Test 1 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia​


----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2014)

*Snow At Disneyland Paris*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2014)

Mont Saint-Michel France


----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## PredFan (Dec 14, 2014)

Eye candy


----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)

Navajo Jewelry​


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)

*Cool!!!*

I can literally smell the snow in this picture.


*



*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>


Wow...I love this.


----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)

What Chue Lookin At Asshole???​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



A *Desert Rose* aka *Wadi Hina* (_Adenium arabicum_), in Dhofar, Oman, has lost its leaves, but manages to blossom. Not closely related to roses at all, this plant is in the same family with Oleander and Plumeria, the _Apocynaceae_.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>


Perfect. (First thought that came to mind was the samauri saying that)


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)

*Mineral Christmas tree

While we recently covered this mineral at The Earth Story - Timeline Photos Facebook we though we would share*
* this spray of pentagonite cristals in honour of the festive season. *​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)

*Nothing like an unspoiled pathway 
covered with freshly fallen snow*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)

*Why Britain’s 750 cheeses are impressing foodies worldwide – even the Stinking Bishop*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)

Fire Opal


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>


My wife just some of these and has them around the house. I've always like the national flower of Mexico.


----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


Looks like Aztec sandstone here in the USA's southwest.


----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2014)

When I saw the thread title I thought this would be pics of scantily dressed hot women.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Judicial review (Dec 31, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



I had sex with a ghost in that castle.  True story.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh .... you're one of those Ghost Butt-Busters.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2014)

The 1970's looked a lot more fun than how things are today.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2014)

LOL @ tupperwareparty


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Never watched it but will take your word for it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

LOL retro school poster!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Does it hurt other people?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I asked if your fetish for older women hurt anyone.

You did not really acknowledge that part in your answer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)

Icicles at sunrise​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 2, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>




That is just plain classy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)

A brinicle is a long, vertical tube of ice formed beneath the sea. It is known as the icicle of death because it destroys everything it comes in contact with. It’s so cold that it causes the surrounding seawater to freeze around it. The spreading ice kills creatures such as sea urchins and starfishes. *(Source)*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)

*Phyllomedusa bahiana*

Formerly considered a subspecies of _Phyllomedusa burmeisteri_, in 2006  *Phyllomedusa bahiana* (Hylidae) was elevated to full species status on the basis of differences in vocalizations and tadpole morphology. 

This species shows a defensive strategy named *shrinking behavior*, in which the frog adopts a posture with the dorsum arched and the four limbs contracted bent close to the body, remains motionless, generally with the eyes closed or partially closed.

_Phyllomedusa bahiana_ is endemic to Brazil, specifically, from the state of Bahia.

References: [1] - [2] - [3]

Photo credit: ©Alex Popovkin (CC BY 2.0) | Locality: Entre Rios, Bahia, Brazil (2013)


​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)

*Slime Mold - Metatrichia vesparium* 

*Metatrichia vesparium* is a curious and striking species of Myxomycetes, distinctive by the multiple heads developed from a single stem. The fruiting bodies (sporangia) are 1.0 - 1.5 mm long, with  rounded top, dark red, red-brown (rusty red), fading to dark color, shining. Stalks are usually fused, with clusters of sporangia erect on the apex, brownish red or darker.

This species is cosmopolitan and can be found on rotten and very moist hard wood. It is reported from Europe, North and South America, Australia, New Zealand, USA, China, Japan, and Taiwan.

[Protozoa - Mycetozoa - Myxomycota - Trichiales - Trichiaceae - _Metatrichia_ - _M. vesparium_]

References: [1] - [2] - [3] - [4]

Photo credit: ©Mikel Tapia | Locality: not indicated (2010)


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)

Meteor Strike​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)

(I have no idea where this is)


----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2015)

The Mojave Desert where I spent days moving bee hives and hunting for semiprecious stones.


----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 13, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Burrrrrrrr!!!​


----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)

This is today's USA Today's top photo from its readers


----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


Beautiful colors. Reminds me of the hills west of Vegas is the early morning when the sun first shines on them.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)

It's much more awesome in person.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)

I've always loved old sailing ships


----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 23, 2015)

Real clouds.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2015)

longknife said:


>



Absolutely breathtaking..


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)

Tooo cute!!!


----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice little comfy cabin in the woods


----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Staidhup (Mar 4, 2015)

And after all that people need drugs to experience the beauty of Gods creation.


----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)

These live oaks once thrived all over California


----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)

Nature can sure be awesome.


----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 6, 2015)

Have both as poster-prints on my living room wall. Kid coming over for cookies the other day marvelled, "Cool!" Occured to me after "those might be harmful for young minds." Then I figured, eh, whatever causes more neural connections.


----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)

Instead of going back to the first, I'll post here as it's the latest


----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)

Nasa's eclipse foto


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2017)




----------

